# Roll Call for this weekends Bum Run



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there some time Friday afternoon or earlier. 
Who else is coming to Gorda this weekend? Where is camp going to be?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Me the wife, Buckeye and his wife will be down Saturday morning at daylight riding the beach looking for jacks or trout. Has anyone fished gorda in the last few days? How is the weed.


----------



## willbo (May 21, 2004)

*Hey TJ*



Jolly Roger said:


> Me the wife, Buckeye and his wife will be down Saturday morning at daylight riding the beach looking for jacks or trout. Has anyone fished gorda in the last few days? How is the weed.


I don't want to discourage you, but be sure to bring plenty of beer. We're gonna need it.

If you find any jacks or trout in this, then you da man!

willbo


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am happy drinking beer on the beach. It seems every time I go to Gorda I catch a buzz. It will get better before the weekend. The water will not clear,but I am use to fishing brown water.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Gundoctor,
I think ya'll said you go down that main road in Matagorda to the beach take a left onto the beach and go East. You said ya'll would be down there within a few miles....I think. I might try to ease that way but I ain't sure yet. I'll have my 5 dollar bill if I do.

Bigwater


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

Ouch, The first bum run of the year and I will not be able to make it, I made all of the runs last year. I am heading to Dallas in the morning for work. I will be back in Houston on Tuesday. 

Sharkhunter, Tim is back in the bar so lady sharkski will need a escort to the bar Friday night 

I do have a freezer of cow nose rays, I guess I will just have to sell them on ebay.

Sharkski
281-728-4669


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Yahoo!! Wind???*

Plan on being there before 3.
Hope it works out.


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

how far down will most everyone be?? if i can make i'll be in 2wd only just wondering if it will be worth the drive

Justin


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

I think the camp will be around the 6. From what I hear, the beach pinches out pretty bad after that.
There have been several times that KT's wife has taken her mini van as far down as the 12. Other times, its been 4X4 only past 3 mile lake. It just depends on how bad the beach is cut up. With the recent rains, I would think you should do fairly well in 2wd. If you run below the high tide line on a low tide, its almost always good 2wd driving until well past where camp will be.
Gorda ain't near as bad as PINS, except for every once in a while, then its worse than anything I ever saw on PINS.
Even if you get stuck, someone will pull you out and get you to camp. Like Tyger used to say "Ain't nobody stuck, till we all are." 
PS: We'll make sure you get back off the beach too.


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

I am a maybe right now.. might have to stay home though


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

well then.. me, the 9/0 and the kayak might be there on saturday early or friday before dark

Justin


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

I'll be there for at least saturday


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

I think I may have to work late on sat will everyone still be there on sun ? If i do go down there it will be sun & mon.


----------

